# Tune up day at lake Perry



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I trust everyone in the frozen north is getting ready for the new season. Our club had it's annual tune up day. We practiced start seqences and mark roundings. Much needed practice for our committee boat crew and for newbies like me.

I'll post a pic or two if I can make it work.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

BAH I can never make that work. Oh well, here's a pic of me and my crew for the day. I'm not used to having crew. All 3 races I ran last year, I went solo.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

US27-

You mean like this:



















You need a better webhost for your photos.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

US27- I think you better look for different crew. The ugly guy in yellow doesn't look like he has a clue what he is doing. Next thing you know he will be down below sea sick when he is supposed to be navigating.


----------

